# EIN WINTER GEDICHT ... für die stille Winterzeit



## Katzun (7 Jan. 2010)

*EIN WINTER GEDICHT*

Das schönste Stück deutscher Hochliteratur, das ich seit langem
gelesen habe.

Jeder sollte versuchen dieses Gedicht bis zum ersten Schneefall
verinnerlicht zu haben.

*"WINTER"*

*Ein Gedicht von Charly K.*





*"Leck mich am Arsch,
ist das kalt!"*​


----------



## skelt (9 Jan. 2010)

:thumbup:


----------

